# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [SHOWOFF] Blank Error Window

## _DEFiANT

I don't know if I tagged the thread correctly, if I didn't please tell me  :Embarrassment: 
So I have 2 images for graphic artists. They are blank error windows.

1.) First one has 1 button



2.) Second has 2 buttons.



I recommend using the font "System" for putting in text.
To get the images, right-click it and save it to your computer as PNG

Enjoy!  :Smile: 

EDIT: Here is an example I made :P



EDIT EDIT: Requested by Serez, here is the Blue XP version. (NOTE: I do not have XP at all, I downloaded a vista theme that made it a *silver* XP theme, so I tried to make it look like Blue XP. Sorry if you do not like it  :Frown: )

1.) 1 button



2.) 2 buttons

----------


## Orb!t

I may use this to trick my mate . :P

+Rep for you!

edit:  :Big Grin:

----------


## _DEFiANT

Haha, nice

----------


## Forgiving

This is nice.. but could you make the Top bar the Blue that is the basic blue for windows??

----------


## _DEFiANT

> This is nice.. but could you make the Top bar the Blue that is the basic blue for windows??


Sure, I'll start working on getting that.  :Smile:

----------


## silentnightwolf

haha this is awesome, ill have some fun playin around with this

----------


## Krusader

Nice  :Smile: 

I made some standard Windows XP ones here if anyone wants to use them, enjoy.

















Oh and if anyone wants them without the dropshadow, let me know.

----------


## _DEFiANT

rofl, thats awesome dude xD

----------


## Orb!t

Great job as always Krusader

----------

